

YC vs Reddit vs Digg: Orders of Magnitude of Difference, Literally - parker
http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details/ycombinator.com?site0=ycombinator.com&site1=reddit.com&site2=digg.com&y=t&z=3&h=300&w=610&u%5B%5D=ycombinator.com&u%5B%5D=reddit.com&u%5B%5D=digg.com&x=2008-03-27T23%3A11%3A03.000Z&check=www.alexa.com&signature=CFP%2FV95UyVd%2FCeYOyel%2BXKioDb0%3D&range=3y&size=Medium

======
ambition
Dangerous to use Alexa since there is a credible inverse correlation between
likelihood of contributing to Alexa statistics and choice of news site.

~~~
astrec
Here 'tis the compete data:

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ycombinator.com+digg.com+re...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/ycombinator.com+digg.com+reddit.com/?metric=uv)

We're still niche.

------
parker
Before we worry too much about news.YC becoming inundated with smelly
vagrants, it's good to keep things in perspective. According to this obviously
questionable source, we're not quite at levels of controlled chaos(reddit) or
outright bufoonery (digg).

